# Weed from Recreation Shops



## GreenStick85 (Jun 24, 2015)

Today I smoked on two occasions: this morning I had a pre-filled cone joint of some Shaqzilla, a recreational store purchase then a bowl of blue dream of my own purchase not from a recreational store. The pre-rolled seemed drier than most and the taste lingered until I smoked the Blue Dream and that turned into something much more positive. In Washington, these are popping up more than a McDildos around here and while some have some decent stuff, I can't help but dislike the rush they put on a product that could be cured properly before it hits shelves. The recreational market seems to be feeding far too much of a haste-finished product. How do you folks think of the store bought stuff? Anyone from Wa?


----------



## s9p (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm absolutely ecstatic about the rec weed being here. Not sure where you're at but in Spokane the stores all have better weed than I've had from the streets. Some strains have a fairly generic high and the pre rolls you have to be REALLY picky on brand to get a decent one. Spokamsterdam is the best I've tried thus far for pre-rolls. If you get the opportunity, I HIGHLY recommend picking up some shiatsu buds. The high is absolutely amazing and it has an exotic almost sesame oil like taste. God's Gift is another really consistently amazing strain. Also, this might just be me, but in my experience the landraces or the most stupidly named strains are usually the best, so go pick something up with a retarded name like Trash or Spicy White Devil, or something along those lines.

Also, some strains are better out of a bong, some are better out of a pipe. You'll just have to try both and see which hits you better. Shiatsu is definitely a much better high out of a pipe for example.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 31, 2015)

My medical patient went to a Rec Store... a 1/2 ounce from the local rec store $160 after taxes for some "kill buds"..... to me they were Mediocre buds at best

I sold him a 1/2 for $80 pre98 bubba kush... clone only... been growing the same cut for years....to most its 1 hit shit... make you go to sleep

See why they closing the dispensaries down...we 1/2 the cost and have better buds


----------



## s9p (Jul 31, 2015)

Satori here in spokane is selling 1/8ths of top shelf for $20 and 1/4's of mid shelf for $27. That's the same price for lab tested top shelf product and about half the price if you're getting mid range. Also, they're closing down the medical system because it's all untested product. If you're going to use it as medicine, you are better off not have some mildewed spider mite infested basement buds somebody grew or some oil that someboody blasted through a pvc pipe then 'donated' (the term donated is stupid to me, that means you're giving it away) a neurotoxic soup that unsuspecting people will buy to smoke. If it is TRULY medicine, then it should be laboratory grade product. Anything that falls short of that is thrown away by the testing facility and never seen again by the producer.

Medical here in Spokane is mostly run by meth addicts that are trying to make money to fund their habits. They are more expensive than rec by a fair margin for a lower quality product. I for one am glad that they are losing their hard drug money. I see no point in buying basement weed from methheads for more money than a rec store. Also, medical system may be disappearing, but along with that medical patients are able to show their green card in the rec shops and get their tax removed from the price. This means that they can go buy a 1/2 from you for $80 or go to a rec shop and buy 2 quarters at $17.28 each paying less than half your cost.

TL;DR rec is cheaper than medical



edit: This is what happens when you buy medical. If it were rec, it'd never even make it to a store and be thrown out by the testing facility.


----------



## s9p (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd also like to point out that I am in no way affiliated with the industry other than being a consumer of their product. I can't even do most homegrown stuff anymore as many people don't flush their plants properly and the chemicals left in there tend to initiate brain pops in me (caused by poor life choices leading to seratonin syndrome ~5 years ago) which make me feel as though I'm about to have a seizure. Whenever I smoke a bowl, the ash better burn to white or whoever grew it did a bad job on their flush!


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 31, 2015)

s9p said:


> Satori here in spokane is selling 1/8ths of top shelf for $20 and 1/4's of mid shelf for $27. That's the same price for lab tested top shelf product and about half the price if you're getting mid range. Also, they're closing down the medical system because it's all untested product. If you're going to use it as medicine, you are better off not have some mildewed spider mite infested basement buds somebody grew or some oil that someboody blasted through a pvc pipe then 'donated' (the term donated is stupid to me, that means you're giving it away) a neurotoxic soup that unsuspecting people will buy to smoke. If it is TRULY medicine, then it should be laboratory grade product. Anything that falls short of that is thrown away by the testing facility and never seen again by the producer.
> 
> Medical here in Spokane is mostly run by meth addicts that are trying to make money to fund their habits. They are more expensive than rec by a fair margin for a lower quality product. I for one am glad that they are losing their hard drug money. I see no point in buying basement weed from methheads for more money than a rec store. Also, medical system may be disappearing, but along with that medical patients are able to show their green card in the rec shops and get their tax removed from the price. This means that they can go buy a 1/2 from you for $80 or go to a rec shop and buy 2 quarters at $17.28 each paying less than half your cost.
> 
> ...


I've actually watched a few of this cat's videos, lol.


----------



## s9p (Jul 31, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I've actually watched a few of this cat's videos, lol.


Yeah, he's like the most subscribed weed channel or something. His shameless self promoting gets tiring but he does do good reviews and gets some sick glass. He's west side of the cascades though whereas I'm about 30 miles from Idaho. Tbh, rec stores look like they are not nearly as good over on the west side of the cascades but you also see tons of medical shops being run out of run down, rusty, pre-fab buildings...

Not to mention, eastern Washington has the absolute perfect weather conditions for huge heavy outdoor crops. It's too wet, cold, and cloudy on the west side for most strains


----------



## shaggy340 (Aug 9, 2015)

I live in Oregon but I'm half an hour away from the tricites they banned rec shops there so I go to the altitude rec shop in prosser closet one to me and it was 20 for a single gram of blueberry which smelt and tasted amazing. The first time i went there i got deep purple for 40 for 2 grams.


----------



## innerG (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm near Tacoma, the rec stuff is really all over the place.

It varies more by grower than the store I've found and sadly, the decent stuff is almost always the more expensive $20/g stuff. A lot of places have 10 or 12/g stuff but it's usually not cured and sucks compared to top shelf or homegrown.

Grabbed some really good Space Queen the other day though, $20/g



s9p said:


> edit: This is what happens when you buy medical. If it were rec, it'd never even make it to a store and be thrown out by the testing facility.


Shit, back in the day, we'd have called that Cherry Pie fire with or without seeds! lol

I've found beans (not that many though) in recreational weed in WA and in CO, so I don't think that stopping MMJ will totally stop it.


----------



## Sonnshine (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm in Oregon, Central Valley (between coast range and Cascades), where all the population is - we don't have rec sales yet, October 1 the medical clinics can sell to the general public. But I haven't had any issues with the clinic product. The pricing is generally a little high ($250ish seems to be top end), but if you look around you can get decent ounces for under $150, sometimes on sale for $100. Blackberry Kush, Cherry Kush, Trainwreck, that sort of stuff. It's all been well cured, I'm digging the Pine Cheese we scored on sale. But hopefully in a few weeks I'll have my indoor setup running and shortly after that should be able to hopefully collect the fruits of my outdoor labors. I love living in a state where growing is totally legit. DiY over mersh every time.


----------



## murderdude (Sep 5, 2015)

I used to live in Michigan, had my med card for 2 years, grower etc. I just moved outside seattle 3 weeks ago and man there's a range of herb at the rec shops. Some rec shops don't use prepackaged stuff, which, as I understand it will get them shut down. Some use all prepackaged and they're super professional. Though, the first night I got here I went to some jankey place just like the dispensaries in detroit (lol) and that shit was GROWN RIGHT. I mean the terpene profile was great, and the flush was the best I've ever seen personally. So take that for what you will. 

As for seattle recreational thusfar I offer my opinions; 
Most of the weed I've bought was from seattle tonics, great people and huge professional selection, though mary's across the street has better oil prices, but less herb. Still quality though.
Don't get sirius buds, they don't flush for more than a day or something. Garbage taste, pretty buds. 
As for organic (obviously the best) I would say I've tasted a few. Panda possibly my favorite so far, fragrant and looooots of terps (I am guessing organic supersoil), range up to 22% thc so far. tried their Lavender and I've got a new jar of their crunk tonight.
Artizen also great, probably organic. Tried the dutchberry, actually literally very fruity.
Noble has a really great headband strain, also probably organic.
About to try Fire Line's Triangle Kush at 22%thc .4%cbd


----------



## innerG (Sep 5, 2015)

murderdude said:


> I used to live in Michigan, had my med card for 2 years, grower etc. I just moved outside seattle 3 weeks ago and man there's a range of herb at the rec shops. Some rec shops don't use prepackaged stuff, which, as I understand it will get them shut down. Some use all prepackaged and they're super professional. Though, the first night I got here I went to some jankey place just like the dispensaries in detroit (lol) and that shit was GROWN RIGHT. I mean the terpene profile was great, and the flush was the best I've ever seen personally. So take that for what you will.
> 
> As for seattle recreational thusfar I offer my opinions;
> Most of the weed I've bought was from seattle tonics, great people and huge professional selection, though mary's across the street has better oil prices, but less herb. Still quality though.
> ...


Yeah Phat Panda and Artizen are typically pretty good. 

Noble Farms stuff always is lacking in flavor and potency imo


----------



## s9p (Sep 10, 2015)

Prices do seem to suck on the west side of Washington, but you can consistantly get good buds for $8-15 in Spokane. There's a lot of stores on division which seem to get into price battles (always good for the consumers). After a lot of sampling, Here's my list and opinions on a large selection of the better producers.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Growers to Try, Consistently Great*


*Amazing Value Growers With Great Product <<HIGHLY RECOMMEND>>*

Columbia Territory - Very high quality at a surprising price. Their Afghoo was being sold at $8/g or $25/eighth and is still one of my favorite strains. Their shake is pretty good quality too with a good amount of small buds in it and is consistently available for $25/quarter, $45/half, and $80/oz. Sales come up frequently and of the strains I've had they've all been pretty fantastic. At the prices they offer, I highly recommend trying them out. Cheaper price than most growers but same or better quality than most I've tried.

Virginia Enterprises LLC - Although being immediately confused by Virginia Enterprises being a rec grow in Washington, they've been surprisingly good. Packaging is really simple (almost bland) so it'd be easy to pass over, but don't! They've had some of the best Alaskan Thunder Fuck I've had and their OG Kush really turned me on to a strain that had been rather bland to me until that cut came around (at $20/eighth on sale too!). Highly recommend trying out this grow.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Other Good Value Producers*

Orange State - Their bud and STP (shake trim popcorn) are both very good with a full terpine profile. Their bho is hit and miss, just check consistency before buying though. It's usually on the cheaper end of oil though and if you get a good gram it's highly worth the price.

Spokamsterdam - The ONLY pre-roll producer who I will recommend. Their cones are on the same level as most bud youll get and is ACTUAL bud inside. Most cones are just a bunch of ground up (and probably kief collected) shake, this is not the case here. Not sure if these guys are available outside Spokane though. Also, their buds are top shelf for about the same price.

*Top Shelf Price Growers (same quality as above 2 with rare exceptions, but more expensive)*

Rootworx - High quality, first company I've seen produce a ruderalis (autoflower) and that Gala was fantastic. Unique strains with a lot of taste coming through. They also go on sale around here frequently though so this could really go in either category.

Grow State - Very reliably good bud. Have had some Chocolope from them tested at 43.1% total cannabinoids for $35/eighth. Absolutely fantastic. The other few strains have been of near the same level of quality (but that's a pretty high standard lol).

NuGreen - If you have a chance to try their Shiatsu, DO NOT PASS IT UP. It has the most unique high I've ever experienced putting both myself and my best friend immediately into a trance-like state. Their preload carts of bho are also the tastiest I've sampled, not having the artificial flavor I've gotten off other producers. Their other buds I've had have been really good too. Currently one of my favorite growers.

Triple T Farms - Every strain I've tried has been very good. From Bruce Banner to Sensi Star (and others) they've been consistently high end products. I haven't gone wrong yet with them.

Root Down - Very good buds and superb oil. Their Headband shatter was extremely stable and made feel retarded when I smoked enough of it (which was near constantly until it was gone lol).

Phat Panda - A lot of unique and familiar strains that are all consistently top shelf. It seems like you can't go wrong with these guys unless you're dumb enough to pay obscene amounts of money for a 'Panda Pebble'... in which case it's kind of your own fault for paying like $100 for a single gram that uses shatter, then adds in less refined product (kief and bud). Just go buy some straight shatter for 1/3 the price. You will pay for the name and grower, but the products will not disappoint you.

Green Junky - Top shelf bud, top shelf taste, top shelf prices. Pretty much same quality and price as Phat Panda with less flashy packages.

Kush Valley - I've only tried their shatter but it's been amazing. Had some straight Cotton Candy, and some Alice in Wonderland and they were both some of the best shatter I've had to date.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Growers with Inconsistent or Sub-par Quality*

Island Reefers - Picked up a quarter of blueberry from them, couldn't even get high smoking grams+ at a time. Had to smoke other reserves to even bring any effects on from it. Taste was really bland and they either cured it wrong or dried it out too much. Gave them another try and their Marionberry Kush was just another disappointment. I do not reccomend these guys.

Life Gardens - Although some strains are quite nice (Jillybean and Mystery Machine spring to mind) a lot of their strain quality is all over the board so you never know how good of a product you're going to get until you try it. Try at your own discretion because the buds all look really good but the quality only gets it right about 1/2 the time.

Zoobee Doobees - Their bud is pretty high quality, but STAY AWAY FROM THEIR PRE-ROLLS. They're that bad that I felt I had to make mention of it.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Others I've Sampled that Fall In Between*


Farmer J's
TBG LLC
Yield Farms
High Altitude
Monkey Grass Farms
The Green Surfer
BBB Farms
I've also had some really good God's Gift from Buddy Boy Farms that would put them in the top shelf top quality category but I've yet to try any other strains from them so I can't justify any placement.

Hope this helps some fellow Washingtonian recreational cannabis purveyors/enthusiasts.


----------



## s9p (Sep 10, 2015)

Also, I could be completely wrong about this but I think the reason prices are so much better in eastern Washington is because we have the right climate for outdoor growers (I believe Columbia Territories does all outdoor which might be why they can afford to sell fantastic top shelf quality buds at $8/g and still make a profit.) Most weed plants love hot dry weather so the basically desert side of the cascades is far more ideal conditions. Could be wrong, but it makes sense logically.


----------



## blaze 57 (Sep 21, 2015)

I live near Colville, Wa. and there are three outdoor rec grows near me that I drive by frequently. They are all outdoors. A friend of mine works at one large outdoor rec grow in Danville near the Canadian Border. Yes! the climate here is perfect for cannabis grows. We don't have to worry about mold so much. Too dry.


----------

